# Super G+



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Grinding/truing the stock rear tires does a lot for the handling on these. Of course new wheels and silicones are better yet. If you cut the front bulkhead a little you can get even more advance or retard from the timing. This is pretty simple if you study the chassis a bit. I guess that's a cheater tip more than a tuning tip.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> If you cut the front bulkhead a little you can get even more advance or retard from the timing. This is pretty simple if you study the chassis a bit. I guess that's a cheater tip more than a tuning tip.


Could you give a little more info on this or maybe some pics you've caught my attention. Its only cheating if you get caught.:roll:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Have to see if I can find the chassis! Been a while since we ran those.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I picked up a half a dozen more of these at Hobby Town this afternoon.Grabbed a few SRT Cobras as well.

I havent played with a box stock one of these in a while.One thing that I will change first before I even run them is to replace the hubs with double flanged ones and add a pair of Super Tires silicone tires.

That is the single biggest improvement that I think you can do to them.Those rubber tires suck,and I must have 4000000 pairs of those stock rear rims in my junk box.

Mike


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Mike they make great crash barriers 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

vaBcHRog said:


> Mike they make great crash barriers
> 
> Roger Corrie


LOL!!!!!

Roger after I clicked the "submit reply" button,I remembered that I had done just that with all of my SG tires.

Mike


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Slot V's tuning tips.Good stuff here:

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/Racing_Tips/SuperG__Tips/superg__tips.html

Mike


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Slot V's tuning tips.Good stuff here:
> 
> http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/Racing_Tips/SuperG__Tips/superg__tips.html
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the link. This chassis always scared the hell outa me until now. Another chassis nipped it the butt for me.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

cagee said:


> Thanks for the link. This chassis always scared the hell outa me until now. Another chassis nipped it the butt for me.



There is no easy way to assemble and dis assemble them.Practice on a beater.

I got a bunch of new SGs in earlier in the week.I cleaned the track well enough to do a few laps with them.

They seem faster then the last ones I bought,2 or 3 years ago.

Anything different??????

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Some SG+ basics for tuning in a Box Stock class:

- Remove the metal rear axle clip and toss.
- Bend the rear chassis end a bit (ever so slightly) to free up the back axle holes.
- Minimize the side-to-side play in the front axle.
- Grind rear tires down significantly to remove the high edges. SG+ rear tires CAN work well if you true them. However, after a while they can expand and slip on the rim and need to be replaced. Silicones on double flange rims always the best!
*MAJOR improvements in performance can be found in the front end electrics:*
- Ski shoes always. -Go with the NEW G3R pick up shoes available from Scale Auto and tune so the flat surface makes contact everywhere..
- If you can't obtain the NEW pick up shoes, trim the shoe backs to clear the rails and tune so the flat surface makes contact everywhere. Also file down the front hook holes for better clearance and will allow you to drop the nose without limiting shoe travel. (FIG 1)
- Take an X-Acto knife or very small flat blade screwdriver and carefully bend the tabs forward on the adjustable timing bracket so that there is NO play between the shoe hangers and the timing bracket: This can be done from the top with the motor assembled. (top of FIG 2)
- A little more advanced: (If legal in your area) Pull apart the motor assy and go to the endbell. You want to bend the brush holders with small needle nose pliers just a touch so that there is a bit more tension on the brush arms and more importantly forcing the curve of the brush edge to ride on the arm, thereby helping to eliminating arcing and prolongs the life of the brushes. This tip is from Gary Beedle himself. (Bottom of FIG 2)

FIG 1:









FIG 2:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Start with a good foundation,use the "AFX China" chassis versus the "AFX made in China",these are far superior.And...I have these non imported chassis in stock!
DRAGjet
859-356-1566


----------

